# Injection coding



## SCCL5558 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm beginning to see cross eyed. I have a provider that is now doing his injections in office and no longer in the ASC. I'm trying to figure out the correct way to bill the injection (medications). 

Here is an example....(this is only show the medications he used during the injection)

ANESTHESIA:	Midazolam 2 mg and fentanyl 100 mcg IV

NEEDLE:	Spinal 22 gauge, 5 inch at L5,  bent tips

IV FLUIDS:	Lactated Ringer's 300 ml.

CONTRAST DYE:	Isovue 300, total of 3.5 ml.

INJECTED SOLUTION:	Dexamethasone 10 mg and 0.25% bupivacaine MPF, 0.25 ml.

*I found the HCPCS codes but I am having trouble calculating the units.

Would it be billed like this?
J2250 x2 units
J3010 (I can't figure this one out)
J7120 x1
Q9967 x3.5
J1100 x10


I'm SO CONFUSED and would love to hear some insight!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 28, 2015)

J3010  
Injection, fentanyl citrate, 0.1 mg  

100 mcg equals .1mg so I believe one unit.


----------



## SCCL5558 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

